# Credit Card in America



## Locke (13 Oct 2011)

Hi,

Quick question.

I will be using my credit card in America. Bank have been notified and it's on system, so that isn't the woory in relation to them stopping anything for out of course charges.

Studi query though, is it case of swipe and pin over here or is there extra security in place that I should be aware of?

Thanks,
Locke


----------



## Eithneangela (13 Oct 2011)

I've got Ulster Bank Visa -  never had a problem anywhere in the States (or anywhere else abroad, for that matter). You may find that it's not all chip and pin - in some cases you may have to sign the receipt.


----------



## flossie (13 Oct 2011)

Make sure you carry your passport at all times - you often get asked for ID when making CC purchases over there. Lots of it is swipe and sign - you sign a little digital screen.


----------



## Locke (13 Oct 2011)

Hi Eithneangela, thanks for that. Wasn't sure as havn't been in states before.


----------



## Locke (13 Oct 2011)

Hi Flossie, will do thanks for tip


----------



## T McGibney (13 Oct 2011)

flossie said:


> Make sure you carry your passport at all times - you often get asked for ID when making CC purchases over there.



This has never happened me. 

There are obvious security issues involved in carrying one's passport at all times in any major city. I wouldn't recommend it unless unavoidable.


----------



## WindUp (13 Oct 2011)

I have always been asked for it---drivers license has also worked


----------



## Locke (13 Oct 2011)

T McGibney, thanks. It would be a worry for me bringing it around. In slight mitigation, it would just be for the one day. The other days are all cash. I might look at the stores details and see if the mention it or might drop a mail.


----------



## flossie (13 Oct 2011)

It varies state by state. I have used my driving licence before, but some stores haven't been too happy as it is an overseas licence, and admittedly, the Irish ones look like somebody in preschool could put it together!


----------



## shesells (13 Oct 2011)

Just back from the US, stores do require an official ID with a credit card. About 90% of them will ask for it. Police can also ask you for ID at any time and regardless of how old you are you can (and almost always will) be asked for ID if buying alcohol, and our drivers licences don't work for that as they are too easy to fake. You will also be asked for ID if buying some over the counter medicines in Walgreens or the like.

I've carried my passport on me in a whole lot of countries, from the US to Vietnam and many in between and have never had an issue with it being stolen, just use common sense. If you want peace of mind, keep a photocopy of your photo page in your hotel room so that if the worst did actually happen, you are in a good position to start to get a replacement one.

Much more dangerous to carry large quantities of cash than your passport.


----------



## Locke (14 Oct 2011)

Hi Flossie, shesells thanks for that, good tips thanks.


----------



## flossie (14 Oct 2011)

shesells said:


> Just back from the US, stores do require an official ID with a credit card. About 90% of them will ask for it. *Police can also ask you for ID at any time* and regardless of how old you are you can (and almost always will) be asked for ID if buying alcohol, and our drivers licences don't work for that as they are too easy to fake. You will also be asked for ID if buying some over the counter medicines in Walgreens or the like.
> 
> I've carried my passport on me in a whole lot of countries, from the US to Vietnam and many in between and have never had an issue with it being stolen, just use common sense. If you want peace of mind, keep a photocopy of your photo page in your hotel room so that if the worst did actually happen, you are in a good position to start to get a replacement one.
> 
> Much more dangerous to carry large quantities of cash than your passport.


 
Yup, I was driving in a fairly rural place in GA when i came across a roadblock. Was asked for ID, i asked to get it from the trunk then realised I had taken it out of my work bag the night before and left it in my 'party' bag so had to sheepishly admit to it. Luckily they were fairly OK, asked for name, DOB, where i stayed, company i worked for, why i was in the area etc. However, they did tell me i could no longer drive and i had to swap with one of my colleagues, who told me later that if i hadn't been as nice, female, foreign, flirty etc  i probably would have gotten arrested.


----------



## orka (15 Oct 2011)

Locke said:


> Bank have been notified and it's on system, so that isn't the woory in relation to them stopping anything for out of course charges.


If you're going to have a heavy shopping day with it, make sure you bring the phone number for unblocking your card (not the same as the lost/stolen card phone number) if it gets stopped after a certain number of transactions (with Ulster Bank, I think it is 10 or 15 in one day).  Pretty much every time I go and even after letting my bank know, my card will eventually be declined and I will have to phone to get it unblocked.


----------



## sustanon (16 Oct 2011)

There's no chip and pin in the US. verification with ID depends on the company policy of the store you are buying from. Personally, I have only ever been asked at a movie theater.

Some stores will not take certain brands of cards, like Sam's Club, will not take Visa, but will take Mastercard, Costco will only take American Express etc. But the overwhelming majority take all cards with no need for ID, and only require a signature.


----------



## shesells (16 Oct 2011)

sustanon said:


> . But the overwhelming majority take all cards with no need for ID, and only require a signature.



Sorry but that's not true. I am a frequent traveller to the US and have been asked for ID for well over 90% of credit card purchases.

As mentioned, you are legally required to carry official ID in the US anyway so it's not a big deal to have your passport in your bag and just be sensible about it.


----------



## sustanon (17 Oct 2011)

shesells said:


> Sorry but that's not true. I am a frequent traveller to the US and have been asked for ID for well over 90% of credit card purchases.
> 
> As mentioned, you are legally required to carry official ID in the US anyway so it's not a big deal to have your passport in your bag and just be sensible about it.



I live in the US, this is my experience


----------



## shesells (17 Oct 2011)

Maybe it's to do with non-US cards then?


----------



## Locke (17 Oct 2011)

Thanks guys for the comments.

Card is VISA, it is only going to be used for one purchase of approx $600. I intend to bring ID just in case on the day I go and get it.

Orka, thanks for tip on number, will call my bank and get the appropriate number just in case.


----------



## Eithneangela (17 Oct 2011)

Re the passport, can I suggest that you photocopy the ID page and keep it a separate place (i.e if the passport is in your pocket on that day, leave the copy back at the hotel). Also recommend having a copy of your card number, relevant dates, copy of driving license and any other cards you may be carrying which could need replacement in the event of loss. It helped us last year when we were robbed in Spain.


----------



## Locke (17 Oct 2011)

Yeah, we've made copies of everything just in case!


----------



## so-crates (29 Oct 2011)

Strangely my experience of credit cards travelling in the US is exactly the opposite of shesells. Most of the time I was not asked for ID.... Must look much more trustworthy


----------



## shesells (29 Oct 2011)

I've found it varies largely state by state. Less likely to be asked in NY than Chicago or Boston. ID always requested in Vegas, for obvious reasons


----------



## ClubMan (29 Oct 2011)

Eithneangela said:


> I've got Ulster Bank Visa - never had a problem anywhere in the States (or anywhere else abroad, for that matter). You may find that it's not all chip and pin - in some cases you may have to sign the receipt.


Some essential reading before you go... 

http://www.zug.com/pranks/credit/
http://www.zug.com/pranks/credit_card/


----------



## redchariot (27 Nov 2011)

I was over in the USA during the summer and I was shocked with their lack of credit card security. 

As previously mentioned, there is no Chip and Pin in place which I find bizarre when I have been in what you might call 3rd world countries which have it in place but a country as advanced technologically as USA doesn't have it.

Even worse, they don't always ask you to sign a credit card slip either; in many of these cases they looked for an ID but in at least two occasions, I wasn't.

Petrol pumps are another example; you can swipe your credit card at the pump and pay without going into the shop; no PIN number required; granted, some asked for the Zip code to be entered but others didn't.

Just be very careful with your credit cards and if you lose them, make sure they are cancelled immediately


----------



## sustanon (27 Nov 2011)

the majority of major credit card companies in the US have fraud protection, once you report the offense ASAP. The security issue may have something to do with America's high incarceration rate. they have no problem putting offenders in prison.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_incarceration_rate


----------



## beffers (28 Nov 2011)

Just a note about dining out in the US if you are paying by credit or debit card. Your waiter will take your card away from the table to where ever they swipe cards for credit card transactions. It is usually done on the same computer where they ring your order in, and that is normally nailed to the wall somewhere at the back of the restaurant. US restaurants do not use the portable credit card chip and pin machines that a waiter will bring to your table if you are eating out in Ireland. 

The down side is that your card is taken away from you, and the waiter may be doing God knows what with it when it is out of your sight. The upside is that you don't have a waiter standing looking over your shoulder watching you input your pin number during the transaction. US restaurants just swipe the card and then bring you a docket to sign. You won't be asked to input a pin number. At least I never have been, and I lived in the US up until this past Spring.


----------

